# dash pad "cover" available?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Ready to buy a new dash pad for my '67, but went into sticker shock over the prices. My husband says he was able to purchase a dash pad "cover" for his 
'66 Mustang, which was then installed right over top of the car's original pad.

Is such an item available for our GTO's? I've been searching, but no luck so far.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, i believe Ames has them, they are more of a plastic shell that cover the pad. A good upholster should be able to strip re-pad and vinyl wrap your shell. Although not original (a vacuum forming process) i did mine and added some gauges while i was at it. Also did the sides of the console with the leftover pad and vinyl. I like the padded vinyl over the grained plastic look myself.


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice! Thank you. Is your dash insert an actual wood appliqué, or the vinyl?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it's the natural wood Reb, i would suggest spending the extra money and getting the one with the aluminum backing plate applied to it. Wish i would have, after 3 seasons mine has shrank and started popping up in spots.


----------

